# A couple of utilities



## deldig (Jun 8, 2010)

Here are a couple of utilities from my collection.


----------



## annie44 (Jun 9, 2010)

That's a great pair - I love the early utility bottles!


----------



## sandchip (Jun 9, 2010)

Those are beautiful.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 9, 2010)

Great looking bottles Alan,utilities are always some of the best looking in our hobby.What other bottles or glass do you collect?Thanks for serving our country and protecting us/ Steve Atkinson


----------



## deldig (Jun 9, 2010)

I collect Wilmington Delaware bottles, inks and the odds and ends that catch my eye.


----------

